# AMDetails - Gtechniq - Highlands / Aberdeen



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello guys,

Just to let you know as of the 14th of December AMDetails are now Gtechniq Acredited.

Check us out if you would like some Gtechniq services carried out.

http://www.amdetails.co.uk

Still to put the Gtechniq bolt ons / upgrades and Fixed services on the website. but feel free to get in touch.

Alan


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations Alan, well done fella. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done guys great addition


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats Alan:thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. Already the Gtechniq Services are booking in. 

Will Catch up with you all soon @ AMDetails HQ


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AMDetails said:


> Thanks guys. Already the Gtechniq Services are booking in.
> 
> Will Catch up with you all soon @ AMDetails HQ


Great to see local companies expand hard work paying off as it always does :thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well in Alan. Got my sample set for Christmas. Can't wait to use it


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats! nice to see business expanding in these testing times :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Hopefully meet more of you all soon


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you sell their products as well?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Afraid not well not for simple walk in. But could get for you if required.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one bud :thumb:..


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice one , newbie to detailing might have to come over and see you for some tips and advice on my paintwork and prob some work done too


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

shakysco said:


> Nice one , newbie to detailing might have to come over and see you for some tips and advice on my paintwork and prob some work done too


Anytime,

We happily show you some products and detailing advice. No black magic here!

If you have service you can attend the whole details as well if you wish.

We are very open about our work here at AMDetails :buffer:

Alan


----------

